# Ivy and the debut of Flash! (Also: dinner shots!)



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I brought home Ivy last night, and I also wound up buying a hand reared baby boy. They already groom each other and Ivy begs him for head scratches. Ivy was born on the 6th of January, and Flash is 13 weeks old.

I know Flash is a pied pearl, and I also think he's a greyish cinnamon. Ivy is a cinnamon pearl.

I also included some shots of last night's dinner and the bird bread I made the other day.










Sprouts, fennel, spring onion, snow pea shoots, raspberries and green chilli.










Quinoa, lentils, chick peas, green chilli, fennel and slivered almonds










Bird bread made with Bea's recipe listed in the recipes thread. I ued apple juice, and blended broccoli, carrot, quinoa, mustard seed, chick peas and lentils. The corn spells out 'H', 'Q', 'I', 'J' and 'M' 

Now, on to the babies:











Oh hi thar. Flash (left) and Ivy (right).


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a pair! He does look Cinnamon to me. Beautiful! Both of them!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

supper looks yummy! Especially the raspberries!

Flash and Ivy are so darned cute!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I was so lucky to find him! Is it true that pied pearl males retain their pearls a little better than regular pearls because of the pied gene?

I thought the first one looked good too, I practically had the same thing for dinner, minus the chilli. They ate absolutely all of it, too. The second dish didn't get touched, and they love the bird bread. I pureed the veggies to a liquid because Harley doesn't eat veggies but he loves bread. It works a treat, he wolfs down the bread and doesn't realise it has a whole cup of blended veggies and legumes in it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're without a doubt SO CUTE!

Food looks good too, no wonder why they scoffed it down.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg they are adorable!!! they already look like a pair...i love how they pose exactly the same in most photos!! i highly doubt u will have any prob with those 2 bonding! (prolly shouldnt say that!!!) as for the retaining pearls i have NO idea.....i just keep crossing my fingers Comet keeps his....both urs have beautiful open pearls...i love those types of pearls....comet has dots lol...i love his crest in the first few...he looks all crooked!! he definately looks cinnamon to me tho not as brown as Ivy obviously......they look like they've settled in already!!! are they very tame?

I forgot to say YUM at the food.....that bread looks great and i loved the lettering  if u have kids u'll have great ideas from teh tiels!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

They're a bit flighty but Flash in particular is interested in people. I think Ivy misses her breeder, Maureen. I have no doubt they'll tame down great. I really love all pearl patterns, the dots are so pretty, a bit more natural looking like something you'd find on wild bird.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think some do I had a Pearl pied female and male, and i got the male at 9 months old, when he turned a year he still had some pearling, not as much as when he was 9 months or as much as the female, but they were still there


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

VERY cute! Congrats on making them some fun fresh food! I stuff peppers like that too.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Those meals look so yummy! Your birds are very very lucky. 
Congrats!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Awww, they are so so cute!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are both adorable, you have such a pretty flock.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww poor baby girl...must be hard being taken away from who they think is mum.....still im sure it wont be long before they realise u are mum too!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a pearl pied male that seems to be keeping his pearls. I think that you might be right there.


----------

